# Victorian-era Spies



## Stormcat (Feb 4, 2016)

It seems like every time I try to find a good book on spies and spying, they focus on WWII and the Cold war. I'm looking for Spies and spying techniques that were in use during the Victorian era (1837-1901). 

Can anyone help direct me?


----------



## Greimour (Feb 4, 2016)

Not too much different from how you might imagine.

Wilhelm Stieber is worth researching. He discovered that high ranking people often frequented 'ladies of the night' and so used that as one of his primary methods of investigation. Although I don't think that was until about 1850. 

A lot of the modern day 'Spy' stuff, such as Secret Services, is based on the methods he used and discovered. The Victorian days was a great leap forward for the spying game.

Try googling: Victorian Secret Service.


[edit]

Espionage is more along what you might want to research. Sun-Tzu is another worth looking into (Espionage, Spy, Art of War, Deception, Subversion ... all of it relevant right up until today)

Sir  Francis Walsingham ... pre Victorian, but another one worth researching as he was a spymaster and if they were using it then, they were definitely using it in the Victorian times to. They still use his stuff to this day.

Might want to read 'The Secret Agent' by Joseph Conrad.

I think John Buchan wrote some stuff equally worth reading. 39 Steps (which I think was by him) is worth the read. In fact, it is recommended.


Robert Fortune was also a spy, I think... I am looking him up now, but haven't confirmed yet. I know I read it somewhere.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 5, 2016)

Greimour said:


> Not too much different from how you might imagine.
> 
> Wilhelm Stieber is worth researching. He discovered that high ranking people often frequented 'ladies of the night' and so used that as one of his primary methods of investigation. Although I don't think that was until about 1850.
> .



That is fine, as long as he did his work at some point between 1837 and 1901, It'll fit.

Well damn. Other than names, It looks like I was overthinking this whole thing.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 5, 2016)

The interesting thing about espionage is that the methods and techniques, other than becoming more reliant on technology, has not appreciably changed over the course of human history.  People don't really change.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 5, 2016)

Well then, I guess I still need to research famous spy organizations and operations to help out. Better too much information than too little.


----------

